# What are your hate values? Find out with this test!



## Margo Martindale (Mar 31, 2022)

Find out what you hate, from trannies to animal rights, take the quiz and find out






						Hate Values
					






					bannnedb.github.io


----------



## Phalanges Mycologist (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Duke Nukem (Mar 31, 2022)

LOL not unlike my own. I don't really give a shit about gay black Jews or even furries TBH.

Fuck pedophiles though, for real.


----------



## Red Hood (Mar 31, 2022)

I Rich Evans laughed at "I unironically desire a Furred Reich".  Cryin RN


----------



## We Are The Witches (Mar 31, 2022)

Just like with other online quizzes the questions/statements and answers are vague, to the point where I have to assume what the creator is asking, but it can be either way.
You can't give your reasoning behind your answers, so these tests are always going to be lackluster.

Also I don't know how accurate it is, I absolutely despise modern feminism.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Mar 31, 2022)

Pedocidal Serial Killer has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Accept Only Substitutes (Mar 31, 2022)

Pretty accurate.

Tempted to post this on Facebook and see if it sets the cats among the pigeons.


----------



## Idaho Battle Barn (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Shroom King (Mar 31, 2022)

> There are *190* questions in the test.



FUCK THAT NOISE.

There is only one question worth asking.

If you had a chance to live in 1950's America, would you do so?


----------



## Monkey Shoulder (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Unassuming Local Guy (Mar 31, 2022)

The fact that this test thinks that "pedophobic" means "anti pedophile" really bothers me.  It's a butchering of the English language.  Or I guess more like the Greek language, but you know what I mean.


----------



## Creep3r (Mar 31, 2022)

I'm surprised the feminist meter came out at 20%. Also most of my answers on jews were partially neutral except the ones about not supporting Israel and the cookiee monster analogue but I guess that's enough.

Also what's with these weeb, femboy and tomboy meters?


----------



## Blackhole (Mar 31, 2022)

REAFFIRM MY BELIEFS AND MAKE MY BRAIN RELEASE DOPAMINE plsthx <3


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (Mar 31, 2022)

Well I can't post that.


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Mar 31, 2022)

> The following statement is not Anti-Semitic: 'If it takes one hour to bake a batch of cookies and Cookie Monster has 15 ovens working 24 hours a day every day for 5 years, would Cookie Monster be able to bake 6 million cookies?'


What a quiz!

PS: Anything involving murder/genocide or censorship I responded with strongly disagree, except for self-defence which I responded with agree.


----------



## Lone Dogma (Mar 31, 2022)

My Femboy thing should be 100% by the Femboys tho.


----------



## Dr. Ricearoni (Mar 31, 2022)

Shitted Scaredless said:


> Well I can't post that.


NOTHING TO HIDE NOTHING TO FEAR COMRADE


----------



## draggs (Mar 31, 2022)

Colorblind 57.3% white
JEWSH bias 56.5% philosemitic
Liberal 58.4% matriarchal (lolwut?)
National equality 51.4% xenomanic
Traditional marriage activist 65.2% homophobic (lolwut?)
Transphobe 75.4% transphobic
Pedocidal serial killer 91.6% pedophobic
Human supremacist 79.3% anthropocentric 
Moralist 76.5% lawful
Disabled advocate 61.6% disableist
Tolerant 69.4% tolerant (lolwut?)
Extremely furphobic 76.5% antifurry

190 question garbage test like all these tests are


----------



## AMERICA (Mar 31, 2022)

the only one I disagree with is patriarchal vs matriarchal, I'm closer to center. Fuck troons and pedos though.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Mar 31, 2022)

This should be the new CAPTCHA.


----------



## Shig O'nella (Mar 31, 2022)

Amusing.


----------



## LateralusJambi (Mar 31, 2022)

B-but I like farmers...



And here are the results:



I expected equilibrium on patriarchal-matriarchal axis, other than that? I agree.

Some of these questions made me disgusted, some made me laugh.
Can't wait for the tomboy-related questions, my tomboyphilia is going to be higher than the guy in my avatar.


----------



## Overcast (Mar 31, 2022)

Man, I used to be so much more centrist when I was younger. What happened? : P


----------



## Solid Snek (Mar 31, 2022)

Unassuming Local Guy said:


> The fact that this test thinks that "pedophobic" means "anti pedophile" really bothers me.  It's a butchering of the English language.  Or I guess more like the Greek language, but you know what I mean.


Contemporary English language is a butchering of the English language.

This is what Newspeak does; as soon as we acquiesced to "homophobic", the gates were open and there was no going back.

As for the test, I'm actually a little surprised, even ashamed, by how unhateful I am. I need to work on that.  



LateralusJambi said:


> View attachment 3130342


I screencapped that one, too.



Overcast said:


> Man, I used to be so much more centrist when I was younger. What happened?


The Overton Window shifted.

You're still the same, but rich people with an agenda have slowly altered the discourse, and now the world is mad and _you_ are the "extremist".


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (Mar 31, 2022)

This test was designed to rustle jimmies, which makes it half hysterical and half “ow the edge” to an eye-rolling extent.  I’m surprised nobody mentioned the “bathrooms should be separated by age” question (we all hate pedophiles, but that’s just a retarded idea).

Delightfully retarded.  Disappointed that femboy/tomboy/weeb/self-loving questions weren’t in it.  Those could’ve been fun.


----------



## Blue Screen of Death (Mar 31, 2022)

Up until the end I was thinking this was the most autistic test I've ever taken.
The furry questions completely spun it around and I died laughing.


----------



## Pee Cola (Mar 31, 2022)

I didn't realise I was kinda heading into TERF territory, and I wasn't expecting to be all that ableist. The rest checks out though.


----------



## PC78 (Mar 31, 2022)

My results:
 Color Blind:    53.2%  46.8%       
 Jew-Gentile Equality:  51.6% 48.4%
 Sexual Equality: 49.2% 50.8%
 Nationalist:  65.4% 34.6%
 Hetero- Supremacist:  89.8% 
 Against trans-genderism: 84.2%  15.8%
 Very pedophobic: 89.9% 
 Human Supremacist: 79.2% 20.8%
 Moralist: 79.4% 20.6%
 Balanced for Disabilities : 46.1% 53.9%
 Neutral for tolerance : 46.8% 53.2%
 Extremely Furphobic  17.4% 82.6%


----------



## Wraith (Mar 31, 2022)

I'm so proud of two of these. Guess which two?



Also:



I thought modern (((policies))) was the above anyhow.


----------



## Joe Swanson (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Creep3r (Mar 31, 2022)

Shitted Scaredless said:


> Well I can't post that.


Show us your secret shame. We promise not to laugh.


----------



## Jin101 (Mar 31, 2022)

This is one of the shittiest fonts I've ever seen, the "a" and the "o" are so similar so instead "black" is "block people"


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (Mar 31, 2022)

The Gangster Computer said:


> Show us your secret shame. We promise not to laugh.


You first coward


----------



## Grub (Mar 31, 2022)

Sure I guess I'll join in the data mining fun


----------



## Creep3r (Mar 31, 2022)

Shitted Scaredless said:


> You first coward


I already did pussy.





						What are your hate values? Find out with this test!
					

Find out what you hate, from trannies to animal rights, take the quiz and find out  https://bannnedb.github.io/Hate-Values/




					kiwifarms.net
				




Now post your results.


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Mar 31, 2022)

Problem with tests like these is that soibois who make them are too busy hotboxing their own farts to understand other viewpoints. For example:

The creator would agree, because white society bad.
I agree because I want niggers to fuck off out of my country.

Edit:

Seeing the results screen I realize this is more tongue and cheek than I realized. Transgender Holocaust had me in stiches.


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (Mar 31, 2022)

The Gangster Computer said:


> I already did pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck you.


----------



## Peanut Butter in Peril (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Vampyroteuthis infernalis (Apr 1, 2022)

Obviously, there's only so much that an online quiz can tell you, real life has nuance, etc. 

Unsure how much it impacted my results, but I don't think that any group of humans are inherently inferior/superior or should be genocided. We're all born and we all die, nobody is special. 
Except for pedophiles. Fuck those degenerates. I'm very proud to be labeled a "pedocidal serial killer"


----------



## Intellectual Giant (Apr 1, 2022)

I did go too harsh on weaboos .


----------



## Exceptionally Exceptional (Apr 1, 2022)

I don't need to waste my precious time answering 220 fucking questions to know I hate the inferior scum of the earth.


----------



## Johnny Salami (Apr 1, 2022)

Where my tomboy appreciators at?


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Apr 1, 2022)

Not to power level, but I'm something of a pedocidal mild femboy enjoyer.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Apr 1, 2022)

Above all, i hate furries


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Apr 1, 2022)

Intellectual Giant said:


> View attachment 3132529
> 
> I did go too harsh on weaboos .


You also didn't go harsh enough on the Pedos, WTF is this?


----------



## Grub (Apr 1, 2022)

Intellectual Giant said:


> View attachment 3132529
> 
> I did go too harsh on weaboos .


Pedo confirmed.


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Apr 1, 2022)

So anyways, putting aside the whole site going down because of some weirdo, I had to take the test again to know my hate values for the last 4 things.

Still, this website is retarded like for the Jainistic side you're expected to answer "I agree" to things like "Humanity should go extinct", "Ecoterrorism is epic, based and swag", "Animals are superior to humans" when the other side is basically "Do you eat meat?", "Do you think meat is tasty?", "Should people own pets?". You literally need to be an Antifa cuck with involvement in hippie extremist shit to even earn a 50% in favour of being Jainistic here.

Other than that, nothing here really surprises me, it describes my beliefs well. It even got right that I hate furries more than weebs, but I also hate troons more than weebs and pedos more than furries, so still gay.


----------



## Shidoen (Apr 1, 2022)

Johnny Salami said:


> Where my tomboy appreciators at?
> View attachment 3132592


Here but I ain’t taking no test


----------



## Punished Benis (Apr 1, 2022)

Datamining ego wank a go-go, baby!

Not 100% on how I ended up so "tolerant". Poll is kind of retarded though, for both the reasons stated above and for liking anime landing you at 80% weeb despite not thinking the Japanese are the master race, not thinking Japan is a place for non-Japanese, and not wanting to move to Japan.


----------



## Wormy (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Accept Only Substitutes (Apr 1, 2022)

Unassuming Local Guy said:


> The fact that this test thinks that "pedophobic" means "anti pedophile" really bothers me.  It's a butchering of the English language.  Or I guess more like the Greek language, but you know what I mean.


I think it's a joke. Like if you hate trannies you're a "transgender sucide advocate". Normies would say that result would be ~transphobic~, but this test makes a reference to the 41%. There's not a good pedo joke like that, but everything bad according to wokies is "phobic", you think pedos are bad, so you're pedophobic. 

Maybe I'm just being autistic there, but that's what I assumed was going on.


----------



## Haramburger (Apr 1, 2022)

FUCK all you tomboy haters

@MT Foxtrot , you're one of the good ones


----------



## Unassuming Local Guy (Apr 2, 2022)

Solid Snek said:


> as soon as we acquiesced to "homophobic", the gates were open and there was no going back.


Finally.  A fellow language autist.  That word has been pissing me off way more than it should for way longer than it should.


----------



## Nick Gars (Apr 2, 2022)

'ate everythin'
Simple as.


----------



## Next Task (Apr 2, 2022)

Vampyroteuthis infernalis said:


> Unsure how much it impacted my results, but I don't think that any group of humans are inherently inferior/superior or should be genocided.


Disabled people are inferior - they've got something wrong with them. Doesn't mean I think they should be genocided, or bad, or an inherent problem, just that by definition they're not as good as non-disabled people. Also, nearly everybody is disabled at some point, especially if you live long enough. 

I'll stand by furries, troons and pedos getting genocided, though. Also, cross-dressing is different than trooning out, but transvestites basically don't exist any more outside of the extreme that is drag queens and kings. 

I did like the question about whether you'd genocide yourself, though.


----------



## apolloday (Apr 2, 2022)

With tests like these I spend more time analysing the wording of the question than I do thinking about the question itself. Half of the questions were just edgy as fuck which I said strongly disagree to, they really bloated it with that. Furry genocide did give me a chuckle though.

I think the test might be slightly biased towards matriarchy or maybe I interpreted the questions wrong, in reality I would expect the percentages flipped. Or maybe I'm a subconsciously self-hating man... Everything else seems somewhat accurate though.
Also I'm not really into tomboys I just don't think they should be subject to eugenics. I guess that makes me a tomboy-phile lmao.


----------



## Tabris999 (Apr 2, 2022)

>transgender suicide advocate
Damn right


----------



## Wormy (Apr 2, 2022)

Next Task said:


> I did like the question about whether you'd genocide yourself, though.


Likewise. I understand that I have no place in this society, just not for the reasons people keep screaming at me for.


----------



## Colonel Gaddafi (Apr 2, 2022)

About right I guess? Not really sure about the gender value because there’s a lot of nuance between radical feminism and misogyny, and just because I don’t want a woman to be my property doesn’t mean I want her freebleeding all over the place and calling me shitlord. Maybe a cultural thing with the pedo stuff though, because coming from a place where the AOC in the US would considered puritanical skews me, but touch a prepubescent little kid and you deserve to get castrated by pit bulls imao. I just don’t care too much about furries (or weebs), as long as they’re not trying to molest aforementioned pit bull. 

Anyway, enjoy your datamine.


----------



## NynchLiggers (Apr 2, 2022)

>93% femboy phobic
>100% pedophobic
>100% transphobic
>80% anti-weeaboo
>85% white supremacist
>100% homophobic
notable highlights bros


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Apr 2, 2022)

Mostly correct I guess. Surprised my matriarchy score is so high. Also how the fuck does anyone get anything less than "pedocidal serial killer"?


----------



## Kenya Jones (Apr 3, 2022)

God this was a slog to go through. You better be happy that I answered truthfully.


----------



## Jarch6 (Apr 3, 2022)

Ah sweet new quiz

Only surprising result for me is being a weeaboo, guess shitposting on /vt/ has had an appreciable effect


----------



## Noble Redditor (Apr 3, 2022)

Shroom King said:


> FUCK THAT NOISE.
> 
> There is only one question worth asking.
> 
> If you had a chance to live in 1950's America, would you do so?


Yeah I started taking the quiz and realized it would take like 20 minutes so I closed the tab. The truth is, there's only one question worth asking:

If you had one shot or one opportunity to seize everything you ever wanted in one moment, would you capture it, or just let it slip?


----------



## Nein Inch Nales (Apr 6, 2022)

Pedocidal cereal killer.


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Apr 6, 2022)

I honestly didn't think I was that anti-Semitic.


----------



## SomeDingus (Apr 6, 2022)

Apparently I'm a mild tomboy-enjoyer? I wouldn't exactly consider myself that, seeing as I'm also a homo-supremacist.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Apr 6, 2022)

I'm convinced there's something wrong with the 'femboy' calculations.


----------



## Sundae (Apr 6, 2022)

Here's mine:


----------



## BroccoliBrain (Apr 6, 2022)

naaaaiiiiillllll!!! said:


> I’m surprised nobody mentioned the “bathrooms should be separated by age” question (we all hate pedophiles, but that’s just a retarded idea).


I found it just thought provoking and not controversial, after all, school students don't share the same bathrooms as teachers.


----------



## Grub (Apr 6, 2022)

Well fbi, here's another data point I guess. Seen this thread again and my wife wanted to do the quiz too. So here's her results. Mine are back on page two for those autists out there.


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Apr 7, 2022)

Spoiler: am i respectable yet


----------



## Relinquish (Apr 8, 2022)

Here's mine:


----------



## CiaphasCain (Jun 14, 2022)

Some how I only got 96.5% Transphobic. A lot of the questions in this quiz are pretty extreme and I think its difficult to get a balanced result on certain things, I think it made me look way worse than I am with White Bias and Anti-Semitism...


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Jun 14, 2022)

Don't know if it's 100% accurate but whatever.


----------



## SomethingProblematic (Jun 15, 2022)

Not perfect, but still fun.


----------



## Lunar Eclipse Paradox (Jun 15, 2022)

I didn't think I was that Anti-Semitic nor did I think I'd hate animals this much.


----------



## Dirk Willems (Jun 15, 2022)

I hate these tests so much.

Here:


Spoiler: All the 'questions'



White people are superior to black people.
Genocide and eugenics with the intention of removing blacks from the nation or the world is a good idea.
Black supremacism is a serious threat to civilisation.
Blacks generally have lower iqs than whites because they are less evolved than whites.
European Imperialism was a positive because it made white people richer.
Blacks should be enslaved.
South Africa was a better nation when it was ruled by whites.
Blacks are predisposed to commit crime due to them being black.
Black people are superior to white people.
Genocide and eugenics with the intention of removing whites from the nation or the world is a good idea.
White supremacism is a serious threat to civilisation.
Systemic racism against black people is a major problem in the West.
Black people must reject white society in its entirety.
Whites should be enslaved.
My only problem with apartheid is that it was to the benefit of whites rather than blacks.
Whites are predisposed to be racist due to them being white.
Jews are superior to Gentiles.
Genocide and eugenics with the intention of removing non-Jews from Israel is a good idea.
Anti-Semitism is a serious threat to civilisation.
Only evil people deny the Holocaust.
Gentiles are liars and should not be trusted.
Gentiles should be enslaved.
The New Testament is evil and Anti-Semitic.
Jews deserve money and aid from the West because the West has persecuted Jews for 2000 years.
Jews are inferior to at least one other race.
Genocide and eugenics with the intention of removing Jews from the nation or the world is a good idea.
Jewish supremacism is a serious threat to civilisation.
There are systemic advantages in many places that favour Jews and Shabbas Goys.
'Democrat and Republican are the two sides of the same international Jewish coin.'
The Holocaust is either exaggerated or outright false.
The Jews are to blame for their expulsion from 109 countries.
The following statement is not Anti-Semitic: 'If it takes one hour to bake a batch of cookies and Cookie Monster has 15 ovens working 24 hours a day every day for 5 years, would Cookie Monster be able to bake 6 million cookies?'
Men are superior to women.
Genocide and eugenics with the intention of removing women from the nation or the world is a good idea.
Radical Feminism is a serious threat to civilisation.
Women belong in the kitchen.
What Radical Feminists call the patriarchy should be the model for society.
Women are the property of their husbands.
Women should be forbidden from leaving their homes without a male relative.
Women should not work.
Women should always take their husbands' name.
Genocide and eugenics with the intention of removing men from the nation or the world is a good idea.
Misogynists are a serious threat to civilisation.
Systemic sexism against women is a major problem in the West.
Women must reject traditional family structure as opressive.
Men should take their wives' surnames.
'Transwomen' are almost always men who intend to harm women by pretending to be them.
People who live in my country are superior to foreigners.
Genocide and eugenics with the intention of removing foreigners from the nation is a good idea.
Foreigners pose a threat to my nation and my values.
I oppose unlawful immigration.
I oppose all immigration.
I prefer to live among people of my own race.
I prefer to live among people of my own ethnicity.
I prefer to live among people who prefer to speak my language.
Foreign languages don't belong in my country.
People who would fly a foreign flag over the national flag do not belong in my country.
Foreign aid is better spent on citizens of my nation rather than foreigners.
Immigrants should be expected to learn the language of the nation they immigrate to.
I prefer foreign cultures to the culture of the nation I live in.
I do not like my country.
Immigrants face unfair systemic discrimination.
The 'melting pot' model of immigration is ideal.
I find other races attractive.
I find other races attractive more attractive than my own.
We should all learn a foreign language in order to be more inclusive towards immigrants.
I prefer the term undocumented immigrant to the term illegal alien.
'Undocumented immigrants' are generally better people than those who currently live here.
Heterosexuals are superior to Homosexuals.
Genocide and eugenics with the intention of removing homosexuals from the nation or the world is a good idea.
Homosexuality poses a serious threat to civilisation.
Sodomy should be brutally suppressed.
Sexual relations between men are unnatural.
Pride marches have a negative impact on society.
People are not born 'gay'.
I find the thought of sexual relations between two men repulsive.
Marriage is between a man and a woman.
Homosexuals are superior to heterosexuals.
Genocide and eugenics with the intention of removing heterosexuals from the nation or the world is a good idea.
Heteo-supremacism is a serious threat to civilisation.
Systemic prejudice against homosexuals is a major problem in the West.
Conversion therapy with the goal of eliminating homosexual attraction is abusive.
Children should be taught that all sexualities (that seek consent) are valid.
People who oppose same-sex marriage are hateful.
Parents should have no say when it comes to teaching tolerance of gay people.
Transgender people are worth less than normal people.
Genocide and eugenics with the intention of removing transgenders from the nation or the world is a good idea.
Transgenderism poses a serious threat to civilisation.
Transgenderism should be brutally suppressed.
Crossdressing is an abomination.
People are not born in the wrong body, nor can a woman have a penis.
'Biological males' should not be able to compete in women's sports.
Gender 'Transition' surgeries should be illegal.
Transgenders are superior to 'Cisgenders'.
Genocide and eugenics with the intention of removing cisgenders and transphobes from the nation or the world is a good idea.
Cisnormativity and transphobia are serious issues.
Systemic prejudice against transgender people is a major problem in the West.
Conversion therapy with the goal of eliminating gender dysphoria is abusive.
If parents refuse to use a child's preferred pronouns than the child should be taken from them.
People who do not affirm trans-validity are hateful.
All children should be taught to affirm the validity of transgenders, regardless of parental opinion.
Pedophiles people are worth less than normal people.
Genocide and eugenics with the intention of removing pedophiles from the nation or the world is a good idea.
Pedophilia poses a serious threat to civilisation.
Child rapists should be punished severly for their crimes.
Bathrooms should be segregated based on age.
Sexual attraction to children is a disordered desire.
If a parent finds an adult having sex with their child, they should kill the adult.
I find the idea of an adult having sex with a child disgusting.
It is a good thing to be attracted to minors.
Minor attracted persons do not chose their sexuality, and thus should not face any prejudice for it.
Anti-M.A.P. prejudice is a serious issue.
Systemic prejudice against minor attracted people is a major problem in the West.
Conversion therapy with the goal of eliminating minor-attraction is abusive.
Age of consent laws are unjust.
Pederasty is acceptable.
The age of consent should be 12 or lower.
Animals are worth less than people.
The concept of animal rights is ridiculous.
Eating meat is acceptable if the animal is treated ethically.
I do not care how my food is killed, as long as tastes good.
Pet ownership is not a violation of rights.
Animals do not care about humans in the slightest.
Veganism is deplorable.
Animals have zero moral worth beyond their ability to feed humans.
Animals are superior to humans.
Genocide and eugenics with the intention of removing humans from the nation or the world is a good idea, as it truly belongs to animals.
Human supremacism is serious a issue.
The consumption of animals as food is not morally justifiable in any context.
Consumption of meat should be illegal.
Violence is justifiable in the furthering of the cause of animal rights.
The testing of medicines and cosmetics on animals is morally reprehensible.
Human supremacism is a serious issue and should be combatted with censorship.
Criminals are worth less than normal people.
The concept of criminal rights is ridiculous, if you violate someone's rights you renounce your own.
Criminals should be treated as slaves.
I support the death penalty.
I support corporal punishment.
The punishment should be more severe than the crime.
If someone commits a violent crime against me, I should have the right to kill them in self-defense.
It is wrong to live a lawless life.
It is necessary to have an authority with the power to impose laws.
Criminals are superior to those who obey the law.
Abolish the police.
Defund the police.
Abolish prisons.
No person has the right to impose their morality on another person.
Criminals should be treated with the same respect that all other people are treated with.
Social Darwinism is a good philosophy.
Might makes right.
Normal people are superior to disabled people.
Genocide and eugenics with the intention of removing disabled people from the nation or the world is a good idea.
Disabled people can be accurately described as useless eaters.
There should not be laws that force private organisations to have disabled access such as ramps.
Mentally retarded people are annoying.
If mentally retarded people are loud, they should be removed from restaurants and other 'polite' settings.
I do not enjoy the company of autistic people.
I do not have sympathy for disabled and mentally retarded people.
Most retarded/disabled people could be in a better situation if they weren't lazy.
Disabled people are superior to normal people, as they must overcome much more to live their lives.
Genocide and eugenics with the intention of removing non-retarded people from the nation or the world is a good idea.
Ableism is a serious threat to civilisation.
Systemic prejudice against disabled and retarded people is a major problem in the West.
The use of the word 'retarded' offends me.
Being retarded/disabled does not make you any less valuable than any other person.
People who oppose wheelchair access laws are hateful and bigoted.
Ableism is a serious problem and should be combatted with censorship.
I agree with the sentiment of the following statement:'I disapprove of what you say, but I will defend to the death your right to say it'.
Intellectual diversity is a good thing.
We must strive for intellectual diversity.
Racial and sexual diversity are good thing.
We must strive for racial and sexual diversity.
I value free speech.
The people who I disagree with should always have the right to express their opinion.
People who have evil beliefs should be discriminated against.
Prejudice against certain religious or cultural beliefs/practices is acceptable.
The rulling authority should impose true beliefs on people.
Nobody has a right to be wrong.
Discrimination against certain groups should be allowed.
Discrimination against certain groups should be encouraged.
Discrimination against certain groups should be enforced.
Furries are superior to normal people.
Genocide and eugenics with the intention of removing non-furries from the nation or the world is a good idea.
Furries are valid.
It should not be illegal to be a furry.
Systemic furphobic prejudice is a major issue that the world must face.
Furries, in order to preserve their way of life, must seize political power.
I unironically desire a Furred Reich.
Furries should be allowed to live their life the way they want.
Normal people are superior to furries.
Genocide and eugenics with the intention of removing furries from the nation or the world is a good idea.
Furries are mentally ill
It should be illegal to dress as an animal in public.
Furries are deplorable people with disgusting sexual fantasies.
Furries need to be treated as if they are mentally ill if they are to ever recover from their condition.
I would not trust a furry around children.
I would not want to live with a furry.
Genocide and/or eugenics with the goal of removing femboys from society is a good idea.
Men should embrace masculinity.
I am not sexually attracted to femboys.
I have contempt for submissive males.
Men should not dress like women.
Men should not grow facial hair.
The world would be a better place if men were more willing to embrace femininity.
I have desribed feminine males as 'cute'.
If a guy wants to dress in womens clothes it isn't any of my business.
Femboys should not be bullied or discriminated against for their sexuality.
The existence of effeminate men yields a unique benefit unto the world.
Femboys, in order to preserve their way of life, must seize political power.
Genocide and/or eugenics with the goal of removing tomboys from society is a good idea.
The best thing about women is their femininity.
Why would I want to be with a masculine woman? At that point why not just marry a man?
Women should not dress like men.
The world would be a better place if women were more willing to embrace mascilinity.
I am attracted to women with short hair and stereotypical male interests.
A woman should care just as much about being physically strong as a man should.
Genocide and/or eugenics with the goal of removing me from society is a good idea.
I am deeply ashamed of who I am.
I can accurately be described as self-loathing.
I do not like being seen by other people.
I am not perfect.
I have considered suicide.
I deserve better than what I have.
Sometimes I look at myself in the mirror and laugh at how jealous other people must be having to look at me all day.
I struggle to find flaws in myself.
There is nothing wrong with self-love.
I am a unique and special person, and deserve to be thought of as such.
Whether for my race, sex, sexuality or for something else, I have pride in who I am.
I do not sympathise with the condition of the poor.
There is nothing wrong with being proud of who you are.
I love modern Japanese culture.
I have, or would like to emass, a katana collection.
I watch anime regularly.
I am not Japanese and would like to move to Japan.
People view me as obsessed with Japanese culture.
I watch Japanese movies/tv shows more than those of my own country.
The Japanese are the master race.
Weeaboos are bad people.
I hate anime.
I have never willingly watched a cartoon in Japanese.
Japanese culture has nothing to offer the rest of the world.
I hate Japanese culture.
Anime proves that two nukes weren't enough.
I dislike Japanese cartoons.
Weeaboos are deplorable and irredeemable.
Genocide and/or eugenics with the goal of removing weeaboos from society is a good idea.


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Jun 15, 2022)

This test is dumb. There's no section for hating the English.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jun 15, 2022)

50% colourblind
50% Jew-gentile equality


----------



## Xanen (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## umami's milk (Jun 16, 2022)

> quiz asks if discrimination against certain groups should be allowed
> quiz asks if discrimination against certain groups should be encouraged
> quiz starts talking about furries

fucking loooooool

There was nothing interesting about mine, other than I am furryphobic, pedophobic and transphobic.


----------



## Xanen (Jun 16, 2022)

umami's milk said:


> > quiz asks if discrimination against certain groups should be allowed
> > quiz asks if discrimination against certain groups should be encouraged
> > quiz starts talking about furries
> 
> ...


The quiz blows. The answers are on such opposite ends of a spectrum that you can only tip the scale by a massive amount with each answer.


----------



## umami's milk (Jun 16, 2022)

Xanen said:


> The quiz blows. The answers are on such opposite ends of a spectrum that you can only tip the scale by a massive amount with each answer.


since i opted to hit 'disagree' rather than 'strongly disagree' on some questions. it made me seem like more of a fence-sitter than i really am.


----------



## Iamtheknifechampion (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## I NEED Cock Kornilov (Jun 18, 2022)

I blame anime for my high Femboy percentage


----------



## AMHOLIO (Jun 18, 2022)

Man, they're going to take my kiwi card away.  I'll never make it to top TERF now!   


Truth is, I've always been a softie.  I'm surprised no one's given me shit about it, but I'm not complaining.  My only regrets are that my pedophobic score isn't higher.  Also 41% transphilic .


----------



## crows in guns (Jun 18, 2022)

Well I hate da jews.


----------



## Airbrushed Van Art (Jun 18, 2022)

Super neutral here but intense hatred towards pedophiles and furries? Okay pretty accurate.


----------



## make_it_so (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Jun 18, 2022)

"Genocide and eugenics with the intention of removing non-retarded people from the nation or the world is a good idea." I like this one, it sounds like a fun movie. Would watch.

"Genocide and/or eugenics with the goal of removing me from society is a good idea." hm.


----------



## ChaosReignsOnSomeSaturday (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## rotten fruit (Jun 27, 2022)

I rushed through this a bit, but basically as long as you're not a furry or pedophile I have no problem with you. I believe certain groups face unjust discrimination, but also believe it is important that people have the freedom of speech to be bigoted. That probably contradicts itself, but whatever.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Jun 27, 2022)

Xanen said:


> View attachment 3395446
> View attachment 3395450


Crusty Walter


----------



## DJ Grelle (Jun 27, 2022)

Pretty well I think


----------



## Mr. Cool ICE (Jun 28, 2022)

From a couple weeks ago. My biggest problems are with people who see themselves as superior to anyone else, while also thinking pedophiles and zoophiles should have the death penalty.


----------



## Ashley (Jun 28, 2022)

I couldn't give less of a fuck about Jewish shit, but I could get behind a furry holocaust.


----------



## Overcast (Jun 29, 2022)

Updated.


----------



## Miss Misery (Jun 29, 2022)

Apparently I hate everything except Jews.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Jun 29, 2022)

I almost died laughing at this question


----------



## Homicide (Jun 30, 2022)

Hey big surprise we're all kinda normal but really really hate furries because we can't eat them probably.




Not that I'd advise doing so. Probably catch food-borne tennis elbow or some shit.


----------



## Lord High Admiral Spire (Jul 1, 2022)

This was kind of fun, surprisingly accurate too.


----------



## BlaireWhitesBottom (Jul 2, 2022)

Dog its 250 questions. but ill tell you who i hate the most, blaire white, for not sleeping with me


----------



## NaggotFigger (Jul 2, 2022)

I had to screenshot instead.


----------



## Ishtar (Jul 3, 2022)

https://bannnedb.github.io/Hate-Values/results.html?a=96.8&b=95.0&c=87.7&d=70.1&e=99.1&f=98.6&g=84.5&h=82.3&i=82.5&j=77.8&k=31.1&l=0.0&m=11.2&n=57.1&o=66.1&p=38.3


----------



## Ishtar (Jul 3, 2022)

https://bannnedb.github.io/Hate-Values/results.html?a=96.8&b=95.0&c=87.7&d=70.1&e=99.1&f=98.6&g=84.5&h=82.3&i=82.5&j=77.8&k=31.1&l=0.0&m=11.2&n=57.1&o=66.1&p=38.3
		


Not sure how to screenshot.


----------



## lolcow yoghurt (Jul 3, 2022)

I love furries.


----------



## Neko GF (Jul 19, 2022)

I'm generally a fence sitter on most issues. Accept for pedos, trannies and furries:


----------

